# First annual gyno exam after birth?



## rachelesme (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi there,

I had my baby by unplanned c-section 4.5 months ago, and my obgyn's office is already requesting an annual gyno appointment. It seems a bit soon to me, and after the intensity of birth, I think I'd like to put it off for a few more months. Anyone have thoughts on this?

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

If you've always had normal PAP smears, then I say wait a little until you're comfortable. If, however, you have had abnormal smears you may want to be more diligent. Also, it may help to see a different provider than the one who delivered you.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Current guidelines is that if you've had 3 regular paps in a row, you only need to go every 2 years. If this is you, feel free to postpone.


----------

